
Russia Paid in Rubles to Target U.S. Patriots, Confederates, Fans of Malcolm X - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-01/russia-paid-in-rubles-to-target-u-s-patriots-confederates-fans-of-malcolm-x
======
gozur88
So the story is the Russians sank Clinton's campaign by spending .008% of her
total campaign costs on Facebook adds completely indistinguishable from the
kind of stuff her own supporters put out?

Uh huh.

------
vanattab
So the Russians paid like ~100,000 to encourage people to stand up against
racial injustice, support fallen civil servants, and promote LGBT rights
groups ... those evil bastards! Defiantly worth cracking down on free speech
to prevent...

------
darepublic
These social media "impressions" are a cheap inflated currency imo.

